

Could a 'Printable Gun' Change the World? - stfu
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2408899,00.asp

======
praptak
_'a mix of Ron Paul fans, hunting enthusiasts, and tech-savvy revolutionaries
who see the availability of a "printable gun" as potentially upending power
structures across the globe. '_

Yeah, right. Unorganized and untrained people against existing power
structures across the globe... plastic guns totally change the power balance
here.

